# SS 05.10.13 - Tchaikovsky #6 "Pathetique"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Continuing on until Bix returns...

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)*

Symphony # 6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique" 

1. Adagio - Allegro non troppo
2. Allegro con grazia
3. Presto: Allegro molto vivace
4. Finale: Adagio lamentoso - Andante

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

For this Saturday I will listen to my favorite recording of this symphony.

View attachment 26038


Ferenc Fricsay & The Berlin Philharmonic (1955, Mono)

This recording is absolutely electrifying!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Mravinsky/Leningrad.

After I heard this recording, all others didn't satisfy me as much. It is great. It is truly one of those instances where the sum is greater than the parts. Some parts of the orchestra underwhelm - the strings, for example. But the passion with which it is all played, it all just fits perfectly.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don´t know the Fricsay, but it is hard to surpass Mravinsky. Don´t know of any better.

Might be listening to Mengelberg for a change, for something dedicated, yet different.

One of the few really exceptional other recordings is Bernstein´s late on DG, which uses more than 17 mins for the Finale, versus 9:38 with Mravinsky
http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-N...B000V6U8BO/ref=tmm_other_meta_binding_title_0


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I don´t know the Fricsay, but it is hard to surpass Mravinsky. Don´t know of any better.


Mravinsky was probably my favorite till I heard this Fricsay recording. I won't say it blew it out of the water, but pretty close. It's a shame it's so hard to find and not in stereo, but the mono sound is actually really, really good to my ears.

Fricsay had another version that was stereo and in better sound with the Berlin Radio Symphony but it's quite a bit slower and nowhere near as good to me.

Fricsay is pretty close to Mravinsky as far as track times. Fricsay is faster by about 30 seconds in all four movements. It's just a torrent of passion and fury and flows like no other version I've heard.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> Mravinsky was probably my favorite till I heard this Fricsay recording. I won't say it blew it out of the water, but pretty close. It's a shame it's so hard to find and not in stereo, but the mono sound is actually really, really good to my ears.
> 
> Fricsay had another version that was stereo and in better sound with the Berlin Radio Symphony but it's quite a bit slower and nowhere near as good to me.
> 
> Fricsay is pretty close to Mravinsky as far as track times. Fricsay is faster by about 30 seconds in all four movements. It's just a torrent of passion and fury and flows like no other version I've heard.


Interesting to know, thanks, and that the mono is probably the one to hear...

I believe there´s a *Celi *also?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

You can listen to it for free on Spotify if you have it. Just search "Fricsay Tchaikovsky" and it should be the first search result with the Berliner Philharmoniker.

Maybe it's just me, but it just blows me away.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don´t have Spotify, but various other collections are sometimes available for me, and the LP isn´t rare.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Never heard this before either.. Will listen.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I don´t have Spotify, but various other collections are sometimes available for me, and the LP isn´t rare.


Sounds good. Let me know if you ever get a chance to hear it. I'd be interested to hear what someone else thinks.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes, my favorite Tchaikovsky symphony! I'm going to listen to my Mravinsky/Leningrad Symphony recording...

...oh, wait! I lent it to someone a couple months ago and he's still got it...nooooooooo!!

(falls to the ground, kicking and screaming)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Yes, my favorite Tchaikovsky symphony! I'm going to listen to my Mravinsky/Leningrad Symphony recording...
> 
> ...oh, wait! I lent it to someone a couple months ago and he's still got it...nooooooooo!!
> 
> (falls to the ground, kicking and screaming)


You better get that one back.

I found it in a used record store on vinyl. Fell in love immediately.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

I also like Gatti on Harmonia Mundi, and Monteux on RCA. Great recordings. But Mravinsky is just in a whole different class. Might have to look for the Fricsay. His recording of Beethoven's 9th is one of the greats.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm going to try something different here and give Celibidache's recording with the Münchner Philharmoniker my first listen.

I usually go with Jurowski and the London Philharmonic but I finally have time and more importantly the energy to give recording the attention it deserves.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Barenboim and Chicago SO here


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Last year I listened to Oistrakh/Moscow SO (under one of its monikers) from 1968. This year I need to pull out a different recording... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I am not very acquainted with Tchaikovsky's Symphonies; even though I will go with:

Orchestre Philharmonique de Vienne conducted by Claudio Abbado


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm about ot listen to Muti with the Philharmonia Orchestra from the Brilliant Classics Tchaikovsky complete symphonies box.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pletnev's first version for EMI with his Russian orchestra. Highly volatile and Russian

Mavrinsky is the benchmark here.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Pletnev's first version for EMI with his Russian orchestra. Highly volatile and Russian
> 
> Mavrinsky is the benchmark here.


Mavrinsky doesn't get to sit on my bench.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Hate to be obvious but I listened to Mravinsky.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Solti, Chicago. My fav performance


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I listened to the Fricsay recording earlier today and I still think it's amazing. I love the clip he takes that first movement at. Seems pretty daring compared to most interpretations.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Forgot to comment on my choice of conductor/orchestra.

I've always found a certain popular Russian conductor a little swift at time for me Tchaikovsky. I don't dislike this approach bit is not my preferred choice.

Would anyone be surprised if I commented Celibidache does not have this issue? :lol:

I am not overly familiar with Tchaikovsky's Sixth, the "Pathetique" has for one reason or another been neglected in favour of it's immediate predecessors. 

Now, Celibidache adds circa 9 minutes onto the version I am loosely familiar with (Jurowski/LPO). However, it did not feel like it. On the contrary, it had its own momentum and it felt spellbinding. I never really felt as though it dragged which is a remarkable achievement given the tempo chosen.

I can certainly understand why it may not be everyones cup of tea but for me it works. It won't replace Jurowski but it is a strong second for me as an alternate perspective and rewarding experience.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I've finally listened to it, and can't even feign interest. Tchaikovsky is one of those rare 'greats' that does absolutely nothing for me; and I'm stuck between being tortured or relieved by it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> I've finally listened to it, and can't even feign interest. Tchaikovsky is one of those rare 'greats' that does absolutely nothing for me; and I'm stuck between being tortured or relieved by it.


Perhaps you are not sufficiently familiar with the dark side of life. Try this: hold the thumb of your off hand on the kitchen table, and hit it with a hammer - not enough to flatten it, but ding it pretty good. The next day, listen to the 6th again.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the problem lies in the structure of the music, not in its emotional content, even if the somewhat melodramatic proportions don't particularly please me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> I think the problem lies in the structure of the music, not in its emotional content, even if the somewhat melodramatic proportions don't particularly please me.


Ah, so. I too would have a problem 'parsing the structure', were it not for the sentiment. I can handle melo_drama_ in its place, and Tchaikovsky is an acceptable place.


----------

